# EKL Alpenföhn Sella halbwegs guter cpu kühler CPU-Kühler



## Transrapid033 (13. März 2011)

*EKL Alpenföhn Sella halbwegs guter cpu kühler CPU-Kühler*

wie die überschirft schon sagt fragae ich mich ob der neu erschienene sella ein halbwegs gutes modell von ekl ist

EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Danke im Vorraus!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elohim (13. März 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Sella halbwegs guter cpu kühler CPU-Kühler*

jo ist er, es handelt sich halt um einen 92mm Lüfter modell, welche in der Regel nur bei schmalen Gehäusen zu empfehlen sind. 
Für ein paar € mehr würdest du mit dem Cooler Master Hyper 212+ einen guten 120mm Tower-Kühler bekommen...


----------



## Dommerle (13. März 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Sella halbwegs guter cpu kühler CPU-Kühler*

Ich würde auch zu einem Modell mit einem größeren Lüfter greifen, da ein 92mm Lüfter unter Umständen doch sehr laut werden kann.
Um mal bei EKL zu bleiben: Ich kann dir den Alpenföhn Matterhorn empfehlen. Top Performance und (geregelt) sehr leise!


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. März 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Sella halbwegs guter cpu kühler CPU-Kühler*

schauen und entscheiden.
5 CPU-Kühler für AMD-Prozessoren im Test - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## Transrapid033 (14. März 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Sella halbwegs guter cpu kühler CPU-Kühler*

ok also für ein thermaltake v9 nicht zu empfehlen


----------

